# Move from Ultegra



## AlanS (Feb 5, 2003)

Right now I have Ultegra 9sp...old set. Not worn out...but I have some cash NOW, maybe not later. If I want to hunt for DA 9sp on Ebay, etc., what do I look for in terms of model #. I have a DA cassette now, need double cranks/ BB / shifters. I'll think about brakes another day. I figure with the move to 10sp, I might be able to get a break on 9spd price. Am I thinking in the right direction? OR...should I get a new crankset (9spd) of NON-shimano and start there? I am weight conscious. Can cranksets be used for 9 or 10? Thus I can do this in stages? Some guidance please.


----------



## single1x1 (Mar 26, 2005)

find STI levers...
I say find the sti dura ace levers, forget about a DA octalink BB-I've heard to many bad things about their seals& the ultegra BB is very durable. The octalink DA crank won't lose you much weight, about 40g I think, and I prefer the 9sp ultegra crank look- if you splurge on a crank get the new 10sp Dura Ace crankset- I've seen adds for used ones w/BB for about $225, lighter then 9sp and really nice looking, will work with 9sp. My geared cross bike uses 9speed ultegra cranks and BB-arms look trashed from foot rub- would love the new DA crank, dura ace sti levers- bought from owner of a LBS for $130 when he upgraded his look to Dura ace, 105 f derailer- it's cheap and works, Dura ace rear Derailer-10speed model-works great and looks and weighs less then the 8speed 105 it replaced, and was had for $50 at a bike swap-small scratches but otherwise like new, dura ace cassette on my nice roadwheels- but SRAM cassettes on the two cross wheelsets.
As far as non shimano cranks-fsa carbons are pretty nice- but not always lighter then 10sp dura ace depending on model.
I'm not sure on all the model #'s but most sellers should be honest about what their selling-9sp-10sp ect, my dura ace sti's are non flight deck, but not sure about the #


----------

